# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी( Perfect Time फोटोग्राफी )

## Kamal Ji

_सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी
( Perfect Time फोटोग्राफी ) 

इस सूत्र में 
सभी चित्र_ _नाम के अनुरूप ...._
_तथा देश विदेश से होंगे.   

__

_

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया चित्र हैं किन्तु इसी मंच के किसी सूत्र में पहले ही देखे जा चुके हैं ...
दद्दू, आप पोस्ट करते रहें ..  रिवीजन हो जाएगा ... 
ऐसी ही सूत्र की खोज में मुझे मिला कि ...
http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...l=1#post287823
इसमें आपने अपने 'अनु' नाम से सम्बोधित किया है ... 


शायद यह आपका पुराना नाम है ...
यह मचलती हुयी आँख तो यही कह रही है ..


दद्दू अब अपना अवतार बदल दो .. कितनी जगह से इस 'अनु' को मिटाओगे ..

----------


## MALLIKA

_सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी_

----------


## MALLIKA

*सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी
*

----------


## MALLIKA

*सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं मित्र मल्लिका जी का इस सूत्र पर 
एवं मंच पर हार्दिक अभिनन्दन करता हूँ.

एक प्रार्थना...
आप अपनने बहुमूल्य समय में से कुछ समय अपने इस 
मंच को अवश्य दिया कीजिये.

----------


## anita

एक दम सही समय पे लिया गया चित्र 




> *सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी
> *Attachment 901035

----------


## MALLIKA

> मैं अपनी मित्र मल्लिका जी का इस सूत्र पर 
> एवं मंच पर हार्दिक अभिनन्दन करता हूँ.
> 
> एक प्रार्थना...
> आप अपनने बहुमूल्य समय में से कुछ समय अपने इस 
> मंच को अवश्य दिया कीजिये.


* जरूर  कमल जी !*
*मैं जब भी आउंगी तब इस सूत्र पर जरूर आउंगी !*
*और बताये सब कैसा चल रहा है ?*
*फोरम के  क्या  हाल -चाल है ?*

----------


## MALLIKA

*  कमल जी आपके नियामक बनने पर आपको ढेर साड़ी बधाई !*
*मेरी एक परेशानी का हल निकालिये मेरी पोस्ट में बीच में (* *सेंटर** ) में पोस्ट को लाने वाला ऑप्शन  नहीं आ रहा है !*

----------


## MALLIKA

> एक दम सही समय पे लिया गया चित्र


*तारीफ   के लिए शुक्रिया* *अनीता जी**  !*

----------


## MALLIKA

*सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी*

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

> *  कमल जी आपके नियामक बनने पर आपको ढेर साड़ी बधाई !*
> *मेरी एक परेशानी का हल निकालिये मेरी पोस्ट में बीच में (* *सेंटर** ) में पोस्ट को लाने वाला ऑप्शन  नहीं आ रहा है !*


धन्यवाद ...
मैं आपका इंतज़ार करूंगा....अरे बाबा मंच पर.

आपकी परेशानी का हल बेहद सिंपल है.....
आप Go Advanced पर जा कर चित्र भेजें....
मैं अभी कोई चित्र इस पोस्ट के बाद भेज कर दिखता हूँ.
यह लीजिये जी इसे ही कर दिया.

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Aeolian

> बढ़िया चित्र हैं किन्तु इसी मंच के किसी सूत्र में पहले ही देखे जा चुके हैं ...
> दद्दू, आप पोस्ट करते रहें ..  रिवीजन हो जाएगा ... 
> ऐसी ही सूत्र की खोज में मुझे मिला कि ...
> http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...l=1#post287823
> इसमें आपने अपने 'अनु' नाम से सम्बोधित किया है ... 
> 
> 
> शायद यह आपका पुराना नाम है ...
> यह मचलती हुयी आँख तो यही कह रही है ..
> ...





> मैं मित्र मल्लिका जी का इस सूत्र पर 
> एवं मंच पर हार्दिक अभिनन्दन करता हूँ.
> 
> एक प्रार्थना...
> आप अपनने बहुमूल्य समय में से कुछ समय अपने इस 
> मंच को अवश्य दिया कीजिये.


ओये दद्दू ,, मेरी बात का ज़वाब न दिया तन्ने और भाग लिया मल्लिका जी के पीछू पीछू ...
भाग दद्दू ..भाग ...





> 


डाक्टर हाथी ... गोलू का स्टूल टेस्ट कर रहे हैं ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

Attachment 901053

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरे नन्हे दोस्त अज्जू बाबा का सुहृदय स्वागत है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

वाह अनीता जी ...... वाह.

अज्जू बाबा आपने भी कमाल कर दिया.

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................

----------


## anita

इस अच्छे से  सूत्र के लिए कुछ अच्छे से चित्र संकलित  किये है 




> वाह अनीता जी ...... वाह.
> 
> अज्जू बाबा आपने भी कमाल कर दिया.

----------


## Aeolian

> 


वाह अत्यंत आकर्षक चित्र है .. सुन्दर .. बढ़िया ...

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

दद्दू .. बढ़िया चित्र हैं ... धन्यवाद .

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Aeolian

> ..........................


बढ़िया चित्र हैं दद्दू ..

----------


## MALLIKA

....................

----------


## MALLIKA

..................

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

अनीता जी का सुस्वागत है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Aeolian

> ......................
> Attachment 901354





> ......................
> Attachment 901462


दोनों ही  चित्र अच्छे हैं ..
कीप इट अप दद्दू ...

----------


## anita



----------


## MALLIKA

................

----------


## MALLIKA

.................

----------


## MALLIKA

................

----------


## MALLIKA

.....................

----------


## MALLIKA

..................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ......

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ........

----------


## anita

*पाठक जी का सूत्र पे स्वागत है*

*बढ़िया चित्र*

----------


## Aeolian

आकर्षक चित्र हैं .. बढ़िया ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

मल्लिका जी, पाटक जी, अनीता जी एवं 
सभी का सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया चित्र हैं दद्दू ...
कीप इट अप

----------


## Shree Ji

बहुत अच्छे ............

----------


## MALLIKA

.........

----------


## MALLIKA

.........

----------


## MALLIKA

..............

----------


## MALLIKA

*सटीक समय की फोटोग्राफी( Perfect Time फोटोग्राफी )*

----------


## Shree Ji

बिलकुल एकदम स्टीक है

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## anita

कमल जी आपके चित्र दिख नहीं रहे है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी आपके चित्र दिख नहीं रहे है


यह कैसे हो गया......
थोड़ी देर पूर्व तो ठीक था.

आज जब मेने यह पेज रीलोड किया तो कल के चित्र भी दिखाई दे रहे थे.
अब सब नदारद.
चलो एक बार फिर से

----------


## Loka

इमेज का लिंक इन्सर्ट कर रहे हो तो इस का ध्यान रखें |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी आपके चित्र दिख नहीं रहे है


अनीता जी एवं सूत्र पर पधारने वाले मित्रो....
अब एडिट किये हुए चित्रों क्या आप देख पा रहे हैं?

कृपया बताने का कष्ट करें.

----------


## anita

हा जी कमल जी  अब चित्र दिख रहे है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हा जी कमल जी  अब चित्र दिख रहे है


धन्यवाद जी...
चलो मेहनत सफल हुयी.

----------


## Loka

अब चित्र दिखाई दे रहे है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अब चित्र दिखाई दे रहे है |


 आपका भी धन्यवाद.
पर आप दोनों महानुभावों ने चित्रों के बारे में कुछ न लिखा.

----------


## ks patak

> *पाठक जी का सूत्र पे स्वागत है*
> 
> *बढ़िया चित्र*


anita jee hardik shukria dost

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ...........

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ........

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .

----------


## Kamal Ji

पाटक जी का सूत्र पर हार्दिक अभिनंदन है.
चित्र पोस्ट करने के लिए भी धन्यवाद.

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया चित्र हैं ...

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया हैं .. बढ़िया हैं ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

अनीता जी आपके द्वारा लगाये दोनों चित्र बहुत अच्छे हैं.
मन खुश हुआ.

----------


## Aeolian

> अनीता जी आपके द्वारा लगाये दोनों चित्र बहुत अच्छे हैं.
> मन खुश हुआ.


यानीकी आपके वाले बुरे थे ..
तो लाओ मेरी तारीफ़ वापस करो दद्दू ..
अभी और इसी वक्त ..




सभी के चित्र अच्छे थे .. कुछ रेपीटेड हैं .. लेकिन चलता है ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Aeolian

ओये दद्दू .. 
टॉमी को मत मारो ..
अभी पप्पू की चाची आ जाएंगी ..




बढ़िया एक्शन है ... वेल ट्रेंड

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया चित्र हैं दद्दू ... 
झोके रहो दद्दू ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

अद्भुद दृश्य हैं ... 
बढ़िया ..

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

अति उत्तम
अनीता जी आपने मनमोहक चित्रों का प्रदर्शन किया है।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## anita

> अति उत्तम
> अनीता जी आपने मनमोहक चित्रों का प्रदर्शन किया है।
> धन्यवाद।



धन्यवाद .................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> धन्यवाद .................


जुटे रहिये ।
अभी भी मैं मोबाइल से हूँ।
अन्यथा रात 8 अथवा 9 बजे के बाद मैं न मिलता।
इसी लिए मेरे द्वारा पोस्टिंग व् चित्र भी कम प्रदर्शित हो रहे हैं।

----------


## Aeolian

दद्दू .. हम सभी आपके करामाती हुनर का जलवा देखना चाहते हैं ..
कृपया जल्द ही अपने डेस्क टॉप से मंच में आएं ..


अनिता जी बढ़िया चित्र . धन्यवाद .

----------


## Kamal Ji

शायद इसी सोमवार को आपकी अभिलाषा पूरण हो जायेगी।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी चित्र नयनाभिराम हैं।
धन्यवाद अनीता जी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........
पुनः उपरोक्त पोस्ट हो गयी थी।

----------


## Aeolian

> शायद इसी सोमवार को आपकी अभिलाषा पूरण हो जायेगी।


दद्दू तब तक अनीता जी सूत्र में आने वाली सभी पोस्ट कर चुकी होंगी ..
तब आप क्या पोस्ट करेंगे ..
बाबा जी का ..
ठुल्लु .. 



इस समय अनिता जी ४५० पोस्ट प्रतिदिन का टारगेट लेकर चल रही हैं ..
दे दनादन ... दे दनादन .. हइया..

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दद्दू तब तक अनीता जी सूत्र में आने वाली सभी पोस्ट कर चुकी होंगी ..
> तब आप क्या पोस्ट करेंगे ..
> बाबा जी का ..
> ठुल्लु .. 
> 
> 
> 
> इस समय अनिता जी ४५० पोस्ट प्रतिदिन का टारगेट लेकर चल रही हैं ..
> दे दनादन ... दे दनादन .. हइया..


छोटी बहन है... ४५० क्या हजार भी करें मुझे क्या आपत्ति हो सकती है.
मुझे ख़ुशी ही होगी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Aeolian

बहुत बढ़िया और मनोरंजक चित्र हैं ..
दद्दू .. दे दना दन ...

----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

ये वाली तो फोटो ऑफ़ दी डे हो गयी ...



सौ सुनार की ...
एक अनिता जी की ...


धन्यवाद ....

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया चित्र हैं ...

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................

----------


## Kamal Ji

जिन महानुभाव जी ने मुझे इस सूत्र पर रेपो प्रदान की है,
मैं उनका धन्यवादी हूँ।
किन्तु उन सभी साहेबान से विनम्र निवेदन....
आप सभी सूत्र भ्रमण कर्ता थोड़ा कष्ट करके 
जिस भी सूत्र पर आप सब आते हैं।
आप सूत्र सम्मत मात्र दो शब्द अवश्य लिखें।

इस से सूत्र धार को मनोबल मिलता है।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

विस्मित कर देने वाले चित्र हैं ..
धन्यवाद  प्रस्तोताओं ..

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## chulbuli

अति खबसूरत शबद खत्म हुई गए

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अति खबसूरत शबद खत्म हुई गए




.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया बढ़िया और सटीक भी .. उत्तम ..

----------


## DIWANA DON

> .........................




बहुत सठीक ......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत सठीक ......


आपको पसंद आई तो सच में सटीक ही होगी.

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                  .

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Rajbir Sangwan

mast..................

----------


## Aeolian

अच्छे चित्र हैं ...

----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

वाह ! अति सुन्दर .. धन्यवाद

----------


## chulbuli

> 





> 





> 


बहुते बढिया बसन्ती। उडन बिसकुट

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## DIWANA DON

> 





> 





> 




भई वाह ! काबिल - ऐ - तारीफ़

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## DIWANA DON

> 





> 





> 





> 




परफैक्ट क्लिक । बहुत सुन्दर ।

----------


## anita

> परफैक्ट क्लिक । बहुत सुन्दर ।



धन्यवाद आपका.....

----------


## DIWANA DON

.                              .

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## Unregistered

adbhud anita ji, really awesome

----------


## anita

> adbhud anita ji, really awesome


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------

